
Scripted Setup: WireGuard VPN and PiHole on Ubuntu 20.04 - RajanNPatel
https://github.com/rajannpatel/Pi-Hole-on-Google-Compute-Engine-Free-Tier-with-Full-Tunnel-and-Split-Tunnel-Wireguard-VPN-Configs
======
RajanNPatel
Split Tunnel IPv6 Wireguard VPN for DNS based ad blocking, running on Ubuntu
20.04 Minimal server with Pi-Hole 5.

